# Unterhaltsame Android Spiele ohne Internet



## 98romi (7. August 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Da ich ab morgen eine Woche lang im Urlaub bin und im Zimmer wahrscheinlich kein WLAN habe, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach Spielen, die nach dem Herunterladen kein Internet mehr benötigen.

Im Moment spiele ich meistens "Aufbauspiele" (mir fällt im Moment kein besserer Namen ein ) wie Clash of Clans.

Allerdings spiele ich auch andere Spiele, das heißt wenn ihr einen oder mehrere gute Tipps habt, bitte schreiben 

Gruß


----------



## sonic1monkey (7. August 2014)

plants vs zombies


----------



## jackennils (7. August 2014)

Gibt's doch direkt im PlayStore als Kategorie:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_3000933_offlinegamemea


----------

